# nvidia + twinview (TIP)

## Linuxpeter

Hier ist mal meine derzeitige Konfiguration bezüglich nvidia-Karten und TwinView - allerdings benutze ich TwinView ausschließlich, wenn ich einen Film auf dem TV sehen will   :Wink: 

Standardmäßige xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load "dbe"

    Load "extmod"

    Load "bitmap"

    Load "type1"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Monitor0"

    HorizSync 31-91

    VertRefresh 85-85

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Card0"

    Driver "nvidia"

    Option "RenderAccel" "1"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device "Card0"

    Monitor "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Modes "1280x1024"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Spezielle twinview.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load "dbe"

    Load "extmod"

    Load "bitmap"

    Load "type1"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Monitor0"

    HorizSync 31-91

    VertRefresh 85-85

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "TV"

    HorizSync 30-50

    VertRefresh   60

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Card0"

    Driver "nvidia"

    Screen 0

    Option "TVOverScan" "1.0"

    Option "TwinView" "true"

    Option "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

    Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31.5-57.0"

    Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-70"

    Option "MetaModes" "800x600,800x600"

    Option "RenderAccel" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device "Card0"

    Monitor "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Modes "800x600"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Standardmäßig startet mein System in XFCE4 hinein.

Als DVD-Player kommt xine zum Einsatz, den ich wie folgt aus einem  Terminal (unter XFCE4 als normaler User starte:

```

$ startx -- :1 -xf86config twin.conf

```

Diesen Aufruf habe ich mir in das xfce4-panel gelegt.

In diesem Fall kommt meine .xinitrc zum Einsatz:

```

#!/bin/sh

# $Xorg: xinitrc.cpp,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:30 cpqbld Exp $

userresources=$HOME/.Xresources

usermodmap=$HOME/.Xmodmap

xinitdir=/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit

sysresources=$xinitdir/.Xresources

sysmodmap=$xinitdir/.Xmodmap

# merge in defaults and keymaps

if [ -f $sysresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $sysresources

fi

if [ -f $sysmodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $sysmodmap

fi

if [ -f $userresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $userresources

fi

if [ -f $usermodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $usermodmap

fi

# Start xine

# -f = Vollbild

# kein '&' anhängen, da sonst der X-Server sofort wieder beendet wird

xine -f

```

Ich hoffe, ich kann damit einigen helfen.

----------

## siliconburner

betimmt hilfst du einigen, thnx dafuer.

ich habe auch noich nen tip.

ich hab ne weile gesucht, um 2 monitore (nix xinerame)mit nvidia  zum laufen zu bekommen. di evielen tips in den foren waren nich sehr hilfreich.

am einfachsten war es die readme von nvidia zu lesen (auf der downloadseite). die haben eine 1a beschreibung fuer die config.

also bevor ihr ewig sucht, lest die readme.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
Section "Module"

    Load "dbe"

    Load "extmod"

    Load "bitmap"

    Load "type1"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "glx"

EndSection

#Section "Files"

#    RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

#    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

#EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath        "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath     "/usr/lib64/modules"

        FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/msfonts-style/

        FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts/

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/vc/"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/afms"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/msfonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/libdockapp-fonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/msfonts-style"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/vc"

        FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xawtv"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xawtv"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/efont-unicode"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        Option    "DPMS"  "true"

        HorizSync 30 - 80 # DDC-probed

        VertRefresh 60 - 90 # DDC-probed

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "TV"

    HorizSync 30-50

    VertRefresh   60

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "Card0"

    Driver "nvidia"

    Screen 0

    Option       "TVStandard" "PAL-G"

    Option       "TVoutFormat" "S-VIDEO"

    Option       "ConnectedMonitor" "TV,Monitor0"

    Option       "TVOverScan" "1.0"

    Option       "TwinView" "true"

    Option       "TwinViewOrientation" "clone"

    Option       "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31.5-57.0"

    Option       "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-70"

    Option       "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x1024" 

    Option       "RenderAccel" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device "Card0"

    Monitor "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth 24

        Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection 
```

Habe nur auf einem Bildschirm die Ausgabe.

Wenn ich

```
Option       "ConnectedMonitor" "TV,Monitor0"
```

drin habe, dann Ausgabe auf TV. Sonst auf Monitor. Muß da nicht noch ein zweiter Abschnitt für Device und Screen hin?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bin gerade darauf zurückgekommen. Weiß jemand, wie ich beim Start an xine die Quelle übergeben kann?

----------

## musv

Nö, aber ich hab noch was anderes anzumerken:

Nvidia sträubt sich seit einigen Versionen etwas mit Overlay (xv). Wenn man sowas benötigt, z.B. wenn die Filme zu dunkel sind und man den Bildschirm nicht verstellen kann/will (mein 18 Jahre alter Festfrequenzmonitor will das z.B. nicht), dann muß man noch folgende Dinge beachten:

```

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Disable"        

EndSection

Section "Device" 

   Identifier "device0" 

   VendorName "nvidia" 

   Driver "nvidia" 

   BusID "PCI:2:0:0" 

   Option "NoLogo"             "1"

   Option "NvAGP"              "1"

   Option "RenderAccel"        "1"

   Option "Overlay"             "1"

   Option "HWCursor"           "0"

   Option "CursorShadow"       "1"     

   Option "IgnoreEDID"          "1"

   Option "UseEDID"             "FALSE"

   Option "DPI"                 "75 x 75"

   Option      "backingstore" "true"

   Screen 0    

EndSection 

```

Also: Composite aus-, Overlay einschalten. Die Server-Flags kann man auch einfach weglassen, dann wird Composite per default deaktiviert.

Anschließend hat man noch das Problem, daß das Overlay bei Dualhead-Karten nur mit einem Monitor/TV funktioniert. An meiner Karte hab ich einen DVI- und VGA-Anschluß. Overlay funktioinert nur am DVI-Anschluß.

Falls man Helligkeit / Kontrast verstellen muß, aber nicht auf Overlay/xv zurückgreifen kann, gibt's bei mplayer noch den gl- und gl2-Treiber. Braucht mehr Rechenleistung, funktioniert aber ebenfalls.

----------

## musv

Flammenflitzer:

Jap, du brauchst sowohl 2 Screen-Sections als auch 2 Device-Sections und sogar 2 Monitor-Sections. Sonst geht gar nichts mit 2 Bildschirmen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das hatte ich jetzt die ganze Zeit. Ich wollte den zweiten xserver aber nur starten, wenn ich etwas auf dem Fernseher ansehen will.

Wen ich  in meiner .xinitrc eintrage mplayer -fs /home/....avi und in der Konsole startx -- :1 -xf86config twin.conf eingebe ist das i.O.

Ich muß aber immer den Film in die .xinitrc eintragen. Ich dachte, das man das in der Konsole vielleicht irgendwie an startx -- :1 -xf86config twin.conf 

anhängen kann. Wenn nicht, muß ich das über ein Script machen, daß den Filmtitel in die .xinitrc einträgt und diese im Anschluß löscht.

----------

